# Frage zur Garantie



## Zaucher (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich stell mir gerade die Frage ob ich noch einen Garantieanspruch habe, da die Aufkleber auf meinem Ram Riegel entfernt wurde.
Es handelt sich um DDR 2 XMS 2 Riegel.

In meinem Verkaufsthread kann man Bilder meiner Riegel anschauen.

Klick mich

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2010)

Beim entfernen der Label auf den Modulen verliert man generell den Garantieanspruch außer die Label sind noch vorhanden und können mitgeschickt werden).


----------



## Zaucher (3. Dezember 2010)

da frag ich mich was passieren kann wenn ich die Aufkleber auf dem Ram entferne. Naja egal, gut dass ich nachgefragt habe......


----------

